# Phantom Cockapoo Eyebrow Trimming



## BoxermamaD (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello, looking for some help with proper trimming of the eyebrows on my boy Tucker. Only when he was groomed the very first time did they look good but that groomer has ridiculous hours, they are so very limited. I would have to take time off work to have him groomed, no weekend or evening hours. I don't mind paying the $65 to have it done correctly but it does bug me to have to use my vacation time or lose half a days pay to have him groomed. His fur grows so fast now it really will need to be done every 3 to 4 weeks.

Does anyone have a pic they can post of the proper cut for a phantom. I will bring it with me to the next groomer. So far we have tried three different ones and except for the first his face just didn't look good.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Can you show us pictures of what you mean by good and not good? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

